# Where to buy Glycerin and lye???



## sjeanine (Nov 22, 2008)

What stores carry these products?  I've tried all my local stores and none have it.


----------



## earthmother99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I dont use alot of glycerine so I get mine at the drug store. Currently I get my lye at the home builders store, But last time I was in they were out so will prob have to find another source on line next. HTH


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 22, 2008)

sjeanine said:
			
		

> What stores carry these products?  I've tried all my local stores and none have it.



For lye;

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=17575139

Paul :wink:


----------



## blake.means (Nov 24, 2008)

*Lye and Glycerin*

If you're in a large enough city, or close to one, you can go to your local hardware store (like Ace Hardware) to get lye crystals. I searched everywhere as well and ended up stumbling on a brand of lye at Ace Hardware for under $4.

As for the glycerine, the only place that I've seen it is at my local arts and crafts store (Michael's), but I only saw the hard block of glycerin. But I did stumble across a block of beeswax over there as well. But I'm not sure if these arts and craft store carry liquid glycerin though, I didn't ask when I was there. So you may want to find out the next time you go to one.


----------

